# Another New Kid On The Block



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello to all! action 
We took ownership of our 2004 29FRL-S on Friday 11Feb05. On Saturday we took our first trip (a short one of course). We live in Spring, Texas so we took our first trip to Lake Conroe for the weekend. It was a great weekend, we had some sunshine







and we had some rain.







Even though it rained it did give us a chance to check for leaks. (none could be found)








We had been looking for a fifth wheel for about a year. One Saturday we had some business to tend to in Katy, Texas so we decided to go to Holiday World and check out their used campers. Well, the second one we looked at was the Outback and we really liked the layout and the colors. Although it is used, the previous owner bought it in December 04 and traded it in on a motor home in Febuary 05. The Outback had been on the lot for two days when we stumbled on it. IT'S STILL BRAND NEW!







It is just what we were looking for and it really is a well built RV.

Don and Cookie, Two kids Danielle and Darren and the dog Hannah
2004 Outback 29FRL-S Sydney Edition
2003 F350 Lariet FX4 SRW Crew Cab 6.0l PSD, Reese 16K Hitch, Retrax Bed Cover


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard and congratulations on the new to you Outback! Sounds like a good first trip too.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello
welcome to the group and Congrats on the Outback.
Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don and Cookie and family,

Welcome to yet another Texas family! action Enjoy your Outback.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh No, not another Texan.......just kidding. The more the better. Listening to all you Texans talk about your year round camping weather keeps the winters just a little warmer up here in Northeast, in anticpation of going camping in the spring.

Congrats on the new 5'er, and welcome to the group.

Tim


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome from another new member! I spent way too much time here yesterday...


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome. I feel a little strange welcoming people since I don't even have mt TT yet. shy



outtatown said:


> I spent way too much time here yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow some 17 posts in your first day
















That has got to be some kind of record.









Jared


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hello, Spring Outbackers from a Katy Outbacker! Hope to see you around the campsite. If you like to go to the Gulf, I would recommend Quintana, down on the coast by Freeport. It is a nice, well run Brazoria County RV park with wonderful gulf access by a boardwalk directly to the beach. The sites are paved and level, nicely spaced, and well kept. Full hookups and relatively ($17) cheap.

Gald you joined us! action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome Don & Cookie!









And the ranks of Outbackers continue to grow!
I'm sure you will enjoy being a part of the Outbackers family, as much as owning the trailer itself....

.... well, maybe not quite that much









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome!

Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome.

One of my most favorite campgrounds is Huntsville state park, just up the road from you. It would be a great destination for a shakedown trip.

Guess its time to start considering a Texas Rally.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on the deal!

It is always better to find a top notch hardly used new trailer, or vehicle for that matter, than to have to shell out all the bucks for brand spankin' new.

Of course, that doesn't stop me from buying new! shy

Welcome aboard, to..the..board! Redundancy is my calling!

Jason


----------

